
$100 to anyone who tricks me into inserting “BackdoorPoCTwitter” in my software - whbk
https://twitter.com/DefuseSec/status/730897149727137794
======
roddux
"You should put this on your website" "Good idea!"

This didn't turn out into the amazing social engineering trick that I hoped it
would! Funny nonetheless.

